# Wooden Gans 356 Cube!



## 4Chan (May 5, 2015)

*
"Scientists are so preoccupied with whether or not they could
--that they don't stop to think if they should."*

I made this because I noticed something cool! 







It turns out that the whole screw+internal piece wasn’t unique to the Gans 356! It was actually preceded by the rubik’s 30th anniversary cube!







And the pieces ARE COMPATIBLE! (With several several hours of hard effort)
Once you remove the screws, the internal pieces can actually be screwed into eachother. I had to jig them together so that they’d be straight, and I tacked them with superglue before using a total of 2 mL of superglue to make sure the pieces were strong.







The center caps had to be shaped, which was a tough thing to do. Luckily, they came pre-drilled and I just had to be careful with a file.












With care, they were pretty flush!







The pieces had to be shaped, which was the longest part of the process, but with a dremel, it wasn't so bad.







After some stickering and lubicle weight 1, it was good to go!








The end product feels and sounds like a normal Gans 356! It's heavier than the Gans, but lighter than the rubik's 30th anniversary, so it's a managable weight. Here's a video of how it turns:


----------



## Robert-Y (May 5, 2015)

Awesome 

Coolest 3x3x3 I've seen in a while


----------



## 4Chan (May 5, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## guysensei1 (May 5, 2015)

do some averages on this cube please!


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2015)

So cool! No question, this is the best-turning wooden cube ever made. I love how you could use the 30th Anniversary Cube as a base for it, rather than making the pieces from scratch.


----------



## MarcelP (May 5, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## eff (May 5, 2015)

Very cool! Great!


----------



## 4Chan (May 5, 2015)

Ahhhh thanks everyone, you're all so kind!



guysensei1 said:


> do some averages on this cube please!



I'll do one tomorrow! Disclaimer: I'm slow!


----------



## Chree (May 5, 2015)

Both Rubik and Feynman would be proud. This is awesome!


----------



## Cubeologist (May 5, 2015)

Very cool, great idea. I can't believe it worked out so well!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 5, 2015)

That's a pretty cool cube! I think it's awesome and I would really like to try the turning of this out!


----------



## Mes (May 5, 2015)

What, what about splinters...


----------



## 4Chan (May 5, 2015)

Mes said:


> What, what about splinters...



People who have owned a 30th anniversary cube can attest that's not an issue.

The type of wood they used doesn't seem to be the type to splinter easily.


----------



## illius (May 5, 2015)

I want to make one, if that's okay with you. Where can I get a wooden cube : how many were made?


----------



## 4Chan (May 5, 2015)

illius said:


> I want to make one, if that's okay with you. Where can I get a wooden cube : how many were made?



Good luck with it! When I bought my wooden rubik's back in 2010, it was $29.99 USD.

Here's the cheapest one I found recently.


----------



## Myachii (May 5, 2015)

4Chan said:


> Good luck with it! When I bought my wooden rubik's back in 2010, it was $29.99 USD.
> 
> Here's the cheapest one I found recently.



I also had a look and couldn't find another for under $100. This is definitely a v. cheap buy, so if you want one get your hands on it ASAP.


----------



## 4Chan (May 5, 2015)

Here's an update post:

For weight, It's somewhere between a YuXin 4x4 and a Moyu Aolong V2.
















16 second average of 5 during my break:


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 5, 2015)

is this cube competition legal?


----------



## AlexMaass (May 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> is this cube competition legal?



Probably. I don't see why not.


----------



## cashis (May 6, 2015)

is the one in the link the same one used in this?
PS, this is great.


----------



## 4Chan (May 6, 2015)

cashis said:


> is the one in the link the same one used in this?
> PS, this is great.



Thanks! I want to say yes, based on the wood pattern and the stickers, but I can't be certain without having the actual cube.

The only difference I can see, based on the website picture, is a different center logo.


----------



## CubeCow (May 6, 2015)

What even... I don't know what to think of this... This is pretty amazing.


----------



## AlexMaass (May 6, 2015)

Gans please mass produce this omg.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 6, 2015)

Wow, at first I was skeptical, but it's incredible how good that turns. It's literally better than some plastic cubes like a Zhanchi or a Shaungren. That is awesome, GJ!


----------



## h2f (May 6, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## pdilla (May 6, 2015)

HAHAHA! This is so friggen sweet. I wish I was handy with woodworking...


----------



## APdRF (May 6, 2015)

Wow, it's amazing how good it turns. Good job! Also, it's so cool to see 1LLL


----------



## CubeDatCube (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow.

The turning still looks amazing!


----------

